# Smoked AVOCADO & MUSSELS!



## leah elisheva (Jan 5, 2014)

Happy Sunday Great Smoky Cookies!

We're having a heatwave over here at 13 degrees and so it feels as if we're practically in the islands!!!!!!!!

Hence more mollusk madness and fun!













DSCF3990.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 5, 2014






So in case anyone hasn't seen so far, I like to eat a red garnet yam or sweet potato every single day! Creature of habit I suppose.

So I started it in the microwave for 6 minutes and then sliced it up, and coated those "discs" with grapeseed oil...













DSCF3991.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 5, 2014






They got smoked on my mini gas smoker with some hickory chips for 20 minutes...













DSCF3993.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 5, 2014






Half way through however, at the ten minute mark, I was getting some smoldering ideas!!!!













DSCF3995.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 5, 2014






I whisked together a WON-DER-FUL and healthy dressing, of TURMERIC (about 2 tsp, although I don't measure) and almost the same amount of freshly ground black pepper, and lots of olive oil...













DSCF3996.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 5, 2014






Then, I had this bizarre desire to attempt smoking an AVOCADO!













DSCF3997.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 5, 2014






So I took my New Zealand Green Lip Mussels, that were already cooked (steamed) and on the pretty half shell; and just put those with the raw avocado (peeled and halved - stone removed - first) in a little perforated grill dish, just plain) and let that smoke for the remaining ten minutes that the potato had to go!













DSCF3998.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 5, 2014


















DSCF3999.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 5, 2014


















DSCF4001.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 5, 2014


















DSCF4002.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 5, 2014






Meanwhile, I layered my turmeric tasty sauce over bountiful greens...













DSCF4003.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 5, 2014


















DSCF4004.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 5, 2014






And then I added the yam and mussels and avocado...













DSCF4005.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 5, 2014






The appearance of the avocado was a little bit brown though still solid enough and in tact. (If serving to company you would want to tell them it is SMOKED so that they don't think you gave them a rotten avocado etc.).

I added more chopped parsley and raw elephant garlic and another batch of turmeric sauce over the whole things - shells, yam slices, and all!













DSCF4006.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 5, 2014


















DSCF4007.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 5, 2014


















DSCF4008.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 5, 2014


















DSCF4009.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 5, 2014


















DSCF4010.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 5, 2014






And it was so amazingly lovely! Healthful and hearty and packed with so many beneficial things, and with a great "burn" of the turmeric-black-pepper and garlic when it popped out here and there...

The potatoes, smoked, were just DELIGHTFUL! They are soft and yet some crispy ends are so good - almost caramel tasting - and the skins are fantastic!













DSCF4011.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 5, 2014


















DSCF4012.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 5, 2014


















DSCF4013.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 5, 2014






As I savored every bite, the turmeric sauce kept coating the greens as they became more tossed and it was sensational!













DSCF4014.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 5, 2014


















DSCF4015.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 5, 2014


















DSCF4016.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 5, 2014






Alas, that "happy yellow" stain, proof that much turmeric was indeed involved, was evident on my plate, the walls, counter, table, my tongue, the UPS man's elbow (don't ask) and my nails as well! 

Thus if someone asks if I'm a smoker or jaundiced, neither is the case. A turmeric fan however? INDEED!

OK sweet smokers, happy Sunday!!! Please make today delicious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 5, 2014)

:Looks-Great::drool:


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you Shoneyboy! 

The avocado had a subtle smoky flavor, as did the mussels and the potato was just outstanding!!!

Many thanks! Cheers!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 5, 2014)

Looks great Leah! I wonder if spritzing the avocado  with lemon or lime juice prior to smoking would help it stay green? Just a thought. I spritz lime on sliced avocado when making salads.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 5, 2014)

Hey Dirt!

Although truth be told, at this stage of things, is there something else which I could possibly be allowed to call you, instead of "Dirt?"

(I didn't even call my ex's that word you see, as it didn't sound NEARLY as colorful as such names should aptly be, but all kidding aside, I just crack up when addressing people with some of these hilarious sign-on names). Such funny stuff.

Anyway, YOU have a fabulous idea! And I like lime! I'm anti-lemon mind you. But I do love lime! I'll try that next time!!

Meanwhile, happy Sunday to you and thanks for nice comments on my daily dinner!!!!!! And thank you for a very good idea!

Cheers!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## disco (Jan 5, 2014)

Another great meal, Leah. Two questions, did you take any design courses? Your food is always so well plated.

Do you grow your own greens? This time of year around here we never see leafy vegetables that look that fresh. They look more like someone strapped the leaves to your feet and walked them here from California.

Disco


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you so much Disco!

I have not had any design classes, but skipped algebra and any math courses whatsoever (played hookie) throughout school, as to run to the art room and paint for hours on end and be spared that evil substance called "math."

If that rebellion led to any of my simple albeit healthful and fun plates of minimalistically arranged food, then I'm delighted. Maybe some day still, I'll even learn how to count! Smiles.

But thank you indeed. So very much.

At our temporary dwelling right now, we do NOT grow our own produce, as masterful a gardener as my husband quite surely is however. Hopefully thus when moving, we will do this with many things - your wonderful garlic doings are already on my future home grown desired list!

Happy Sunday!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## guruatbol (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow, what can I say?  As always, Leah, you have made a pretty plate that had to have tasted out of this world!

Nothing but yummy on that plate!

Keep it a coming.  I shared your dishes with my wife and now the bar has been set high for me.  LOL.  I have to step up my game!

Thank you so much for sharing your skill!  The only way to get better is to exchange ideas with others whose skills are different, even better than yours and strive to match them.

Mel


----------



## vaquero01 (Jan 5, 2014)

First time I have weighed in on one of your posts, but certainly a kindred spirit and admirer. The dish looks perfect, but as always I feel the need to wonder and explore. I lived north of you for about 4.5 years so a couple seasonal opportunities to add/change this up a bit have me thinking. First off Mussels and I disagree, no idea why....we just don't work well together in a digestive manner. But quahogs!!! now we're talking! Fresh Gulf of Maine shrimp are in season right now, tender and sweet adding an interesting contrast to your tumeric and black pepper sauce perhaps. One last addition, most likely not smoked but at the last minute, cracked urchin. Not only do I like the taste, the bright orange roe would add a pop to the plate against all the green.

 Your plate and dish look and sound awesome, my offering is a humble attempt at a similar seasonal adjustment. I would love to try it myself, but as I am landlocked for another 12-18 months on this project, I cannot get the fresh Maine shrimp or urchin easily I will have to live vicariously through your posts. 

Vaq


----------



## smokeitifugotit (Jan 5, 2014)

Another fantastic looking exotic dish Leah.  Would not surprise me to see a rattlesnake arm on that smoker to add to your alien recipes.:biggrin:

I see you took the elephants garlic again.

:Looks-Great:

All kidding aside, very nice,

Fred


----------



## moikel (Jan 5, 2014)

As usual it's a great looking dish, I can see the "art" in it.A lot of my stuff looks like it crash landed on the plate! What you call yam Is sweet potato here.Very Polynesian ingredient ,I eat it a lot.
We get fresh turmeric here,I haven't tried growing it but I can grow,galangal lemongrass & those flowering gingers .I am an average gardener.
I would like to see you let loose on some SE ASIAN ingredients , I think they would really suit your cooking style. There are some great things in the basil family,eggplants,kaffir lime, water spinach,betel leaf,snake bean, lotus flower,banana blossom ,peppercorns,the list goes on.
The som tam ,green mango/ pawpaw salads that FrankBe has on his doorstep are really close to your style but just Thai ingredients.
I will do a smoked fish som tam for you soon. 
It's all sunshine & lawn mowers here !
Step warm. Mick


----------



## bear55 (Jan 5, 2014)

Looks so grand.


----------



## frankbe (Jan 5, 2014)

As everybody know by now , it looks great again !

Although avocado isn't my thing , but the rest : YES !

And with the turmeric dressing you even created a special for older people.

Here they say turmeric helps with joint pains.

Mick , I all ready had a thought about Leah living over here 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 6, 2014)

Happy brand new and beautiful week to all!!

Thank you tons for nice comments!

*MEL, *I am delighted that "bar has been raised" in your home (smiles) and that my food brought some enjoyment to you both in any way! So very kind!

*VAQ*, Thank you for the nice comments! As you'll see in the photo here, I am a sea urchin FAN! I prefer it raw, but add a "smoked" quite gorgeous glob from time to time, to many things, just for that creamy pop of color, as you astutely pointed out, and for the flavor! Such delightful stuff! I admire your great taste!













DSCF3108.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 6, 2014






*Fred,* thank you tons! Indeed, it is exotic (albeit healthful and minimalistically arranged - those two elements a MUST) foods which I prefer!

I haven't eaten rattlesnake but would certainly sample some if given a nice healthful (no gunk, no mayo, no butter, no breading etc.) opportunity!

I love smoked alligator and have of course eaten lion and some "exotic" things...Zebra chops are on my "wish list" to try, along with raw horse meat steak tartare, starfish or seahorse on a stick, (although I bet those would be deep fried), and roasted peacock intrigues me some, but isn't as tempting as the ZEBRA.

In any event, who is that ADORABLE creature (is it a Yorkie) in your profile photo???? Amazing!!!

*MICK, *I would love to explore more with such and perhaps during 2014 you and FrankBe can help guide me toward such spices and ingredients more! It all sounds so fabulous!

I've made what I used to refer to as "orgasmic chicken" (can I type that on here or will I be kicked off) which was roasted in grapeseed oil and OYSTER brine, and then had crunchy Szechuan peppercorn on it, and it was delicious! It will be fun to learn, and do more!













DSCN3917.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 6, 2014


















DSCN3919.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 6, 2014






*Bear55*, Thank you for sweet sentiments! Happy 2014!

And *FrankBe,* thank you, as always! It's these winter seasons which do TEMPT me to start drifting into fabulous imagery of moving to some moister place filled with fish and fantastic and healthful ingredients! For now plugged in Humidifiers are a must!!! Thanks for gracious comments! Your recent seafood looked superb too!

Happy marvelous Monday to all!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Jan 6, 2014)

I see the fresh herbs & greens from SE Asia as a fit for your cookery style. I don't think it's a big jump. Then it's the dressing which is really only a few ingredientsThat great Cajun cookery that Foameart does uses is a few essential ingredients ,Thai dressings for those salad dishes is fish sauce,lime juice,sugar,rice vinegar, chilli,cilantro. Garlic,ginger,lemon grasss sure buts its just chopped & added .
When I am forced to go back to work I have this  East meets West som tam I will post.
In my head I will brine fish but flavour the brine with coconut,lemongrass,lime leaf,fresh turmeric ,palm sugar.then hot smoke
Then shredded green mango,cress,etc smoked fish on the top dressing over that. 
What do you think?


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 6, 2014)

Hey Mick!

Some of those flavorings/spices sound wonderful!

If fish sauces, or oyster sauces or even some vinegar blends have added sugar however, or color, or salt, or lots of corn syrup, soy, wheat, I don't want it.

(I know my meals are SOOOOO VERY BORING to most, and are the same bloody rotation of the same things, or so it must seem to all).

BUT, I love exotic albeit minimalistically arranged foods and am a "Purist" in the sense that I don't want added salt or sugar in things, or chemicals.

I drink way too much sugar as it is (via wine) and occasionally find a good Dijon mustard that doesn't have flour and added junk, and hence deal with the added white salt. (Versus adding my own black salt etc., or no salt).

But I don't even have sugar in the house except for "date sugar" (which is literally pureed dates and that's it) which I have in case someone comes over who doesn't take their coffee "black" like me. (I offer them goat milk and date sugar for their coffee, if they need something in it).

My "way" is hardly for everyone. Granted. Nor must it be.

But I do love how I eat, and will share that my husband's cholesterol dropped 100 points, (yes his doctor was quite astounded and shared that medicine couldn't have even made that large of a drop), and he lost some 20 plus pounds, and got off all blood pressure meds and any meds or even supplements of any kind actually, once we met and he ate what I did feed him each day.

(Our doctor continually asks, "WHAT are you eating??? As these numbers are outrageous!!!" (In a good way, thank God).

And so I'm very grateful.

Taste wise, I actually love what I eat as well - even if I'm the only nutcake on here who doesn't brine with salt and sugar and such. Everyone's food looks tremendous and I am a big believer and supporter of everyone eating what THEY do love and what loves THEM.

I just really like the authentic pureness of things without a lot of things I suppose...it doesn't make me or it "better" - it's simply different.

Case in point, I went out of my way to track down some EEL some weeks ago - alas out of state no less - and had been assured on the phone that while it was already cooked (and thus frozen) it was plain.

Upon opening the package, it had soy sauce, sugar, corn syrup, color dye, wheat gluten, and a host of other junkie things which I most certainly don't want to devour nor would I allow my dogs to ingest such inflammatory garbage. Sigh.

And so, if all kinds of sugary stuff, and soy, mayo, butter, cream, and more must be added, then I wouldn't enjoy it, but if it's really about fresh herbs and veggies, and fish, and pure sauces, I'd love it! Here's to learning more!

And forgive the length of my editorial sentiments today (smiles) as I just get so passionate about eating very simply, purely, and still exotically (is that a word) via the actual item/animal itself.

But I LOVE seeing everyone's quite beautiful version of whatever it is which THEY love! It keeps this world interesting!!! And I realize my rotation is very BLASÉ for many, and that's OK. (So long as my personality isn't considered beige, I can fathom that my eating may indeed put some to sleep)!

Now, now, here's today's even QUICKER version of lunch. (Same ingredients as yesterday in fact, but just steamed, pulled out of the shells for easier eating today, a microwaved potato instead of smoked, and some squeezed lime, as per dirtsailor's great suggestion yesterday).

Simpleton aside, I still loved today's quickie meal even too!

Happy all!

I am certainly open to learning more about the pure ingredients you mention! That part sounds fabulous!

Cheers! - Leah













DSCF4017.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 6, 2014


















DSCF4019.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 6, 2014


















DSCF4020.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 6, 2014


















DSCF4022.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 6, 2014


















DSCF4023.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 6, 2014


----------



## moikel (Jan 6, 2014)

I have no allergies except to MSG & some of the preservatives in those bottled sauces.
I cut way back on sugar but find I need to balance the citrus with palm sugar when cooking Thai.
A previous partner turned me into a label reader & I am with you on the junk that gets added to food.
Let me see what I can come up with that fits your model.


----------



## humdinger (Jan 6, 2014)

Once again beautiful job Leah. We love mussels and after you did them on your edition of "What a mermaid eats for breakfast episode 22", I was inspired so I picked some up at the store. My wife has issues with inflammation in her joints and with mild arthritis so I took your advice and steamed some up. (but she loves white wine and shallots so I had to use those!). They were phenomenal of course, so thanks for the motivation. I didn't think we could eat the whole 2 lbs bag, but we destroyed it!

As for your the length of your editorial above; don't ever stop! I love reading your stuff because I love food the way you do and not many people around me understand that. However, my fat fingers don't type fast enough to get it all out, so reading your passionate soliloquy's about your meals lets me know I'm not the only one out there. Also, I think you do a great job keeping things fresh (pun intended). I read your blog and I've seen every episode of your vlog (five or six of them more than once. I even make that little "choo-choo-choo" sound every time I use olive oil now!) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Lastly, I gotta try some of that elephant garlic!!!!! With a name like that, I know it will be a memorable experience!

Keep up the awesome work!

PS-Congrats to Moikel for his 2,000th post!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 6, 2014)

That is a very cool twist put on that meal, nice job !  Thumbs Up      WHB


----------



## frankbe (Jan 6, 2014)

Moikel said:


> I see the fresh herbs & greens from SE Asia as a fit for your cookery style. I don't think it's a big jump. Then it's the dressing which is really only a few ingredientsThat great Cajun cookery that Foameart does uses is a few essential ingredients ,Thai dressings for those salad dishes is fish sauce,lime juice,sugar,rice vinegar, chilli,cilantro. Garlic,ginger,lemon grasss sure buts its just chopped & added .
> When I am forced to go back to work I have this East meets West som tam I will post.
> In my head I will brine fish but flavour the brine with coconut,lemongrass,lime leaf,fresh turmeric ,palm sugar.then hot smoke
> Then shredded green mango,cress,etc smoked fish on the top dressing over that.
> What do you think?


Hi Mick.

That coconut - turmeric combi sounds interesting !

If you have young coconut trees there , you can use some part of the tree to replace the papaya in som tam also , further more that "meat" is delicious in curry's as well.













coconut 1.jpg



__ frankbe
__ Jan 6, 2014


















coconut 2.jpg



__ frankbe
__ Jan 6, 2014


















coconut 3.jpg



__ frankbe
__ Jan 6, 2014






 Enjoy !


----------



## moikel (Jan 7, 2014)

We do get that bamboo shoot,but I have a mango tree near me over loaded  in fruit that is border line as to if its going to ripen in Sydney. 
I will try to swap some lemons for green mango. 
I thought if I bumped the brine with those Thai things I would get the flavours to infuse into a thick fillet of blue eye cod then smoke it . Then combine with green mango,pomelo,red onion,greens,peanuts,snake beans, tomato,herbs.
Keep the dressing simple.I leave all the prepared sauces out of it to keep it as pure as I can so Leah can use it .


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow FrankBe, these photos are sensational! You have the freshest items right there for your grab! It does look like paradise where you are!

And Mick, thank you, it would be great to hear of some of your ideas for simple albeit exotic and healthful too! Bring it on! So very fun! And YOUR food always always looks just masterful and is a treat to even look at on a screen!

WHB; I'm so glad you enjoyed my spin on that food. Happy New Year To You!!!

And Humdinger; thanks so very much! To learn that you and your wife then enjoyed some mussels is such a compliment! If I had even an ounce of upbeat influence in that, then I am beyond flattered and delighted! (And we eat a 2 pound satchel per serving too)! Always. Such wonderful stuff!

Thanks too for nice blog comments on my writing, and for kind video comments too! You cracked me up when you said you're making that "oil scattering sound" as I have always done that, just habitually without thought, for years upon years, (not even sure how it emerged but it surely did), and forget where I am when cooking in front of company etc.; and still make that sound each day and so I LOVE that somewhere, in a kitchen, that contagious enthusiasm spillethed over; and somebody out there is making that happy sound as they dazzle their plate with luscious oil! FANTASTIC!!!!

In any event, your very thoughtful remarks are most certainly appreciated, and it is nice to know that others enjoy eating this way indeed! This site is a daily gift with the myriad of menus and magnificent personalities and flavors from all over the world! Just WON-DER-FUL!!!!!

Happy Tuesday to all! Make today delicious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi Mick! I'm only now seeing your post about the combination of green mango, red onion etc. (I think my alerts were absent a bit, as I have not seen certain posts lately, but now see it anyway, and THAT combo sounds fabulous)!!! Wonderful in fact! Right up my alley!

OH, and Humdinger, I hope your wife's joints and such improve! Those New Zealand Green Lip mussels work WONDERS! I've seen them radically change my own Dad; and one of my Dogs even too! Terrific little medicinal gems!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Jan 7, 2014)

That essential Thai ingredient fish sauce has 3 % sugar not much,rice vinegar nothing. 
Those salads are a lot about the dressing ,fish sauce ,lime juice ,vinegar,palm sugar. 
I have this idea of using pomelo with the green mango,cucumber,bell pepper,snake bean,mint leaves,cilantro.
I think I might use that coconut drink in the brine,so I can back the sugar off a bit. I will just bash the ginger,lemon grass& turmeric shred the lime leaf.
It's a very tropical summer dish I suppose its a way to use mangos that fall before they are ripe. I think it's a fit for your cooking style might give you something new for the rotation. No idea where you are going to get green mango.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey Mick, green mangos could be exciting! A fun new quest! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## smokeitifugotit (Jan 11, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Happy brand new and beautiful week to all!!
> 
> Thank you tons for nice comments!
> 
> ...



Yes, Leah, that's our little porky Yorkie, (she's a bit chubby), named Isabel.  We call her Izzy.  I hope Yorkies aren't on your gourmet bucket list.  :icon_lol:


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 12, 2014)

AHA! I indeed thought that was a Yorkie! Too cute! And no, canine is actually something I don't eat, but DO cook for!!! (I have three). Cheers! - Leah


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 2, 2014)

Jees girl

That looks GOOD!!!!!

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 2, 2014)

Hey Leah

What's this about green lipped mussels and dog's joints???  Missed it totally. Just so we don't bore the people who were bright enough to catch it the first time around, just PM me.  I have two 5 year old black labs with arthitis--any help would be appreciated.  Have a great day Hon

Gary


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks Gary! I'll do that right now! Cheers! - Leah


----------

